# Help Enworld



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

How can we (As posters/members/lovers of EnWorld) and I (personaly) help to make sure things stay working and something like this doesn't happen again?

I see you had 2 volunteers help you out of the goodness of their hearts, and we all thank them, but is there more we as a comunity, as well as any of us as individuals do to help you out?


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

If you stop posting, there'll be nothing to back up next time. 

I think this is mostly up to the admins, though. Maybe with more money they'd have spiffier hardware, but I can't say that was a cause of the corruption.


----------



## Bront (May 10, 2006)

I'm guessing that the coruption likely came as part of the hack, but who knows.

I figured I'd put the call out.

Ask not what Enworld can do for you, but what we can force Jdvn1 to do for Enworld, or something like that.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

Heh. 

I gave what money I could to EN World! It's a great site that I'm happy to help. 

On my massive single digit hourly wage, I can only do so much.


----------



## GlassJaw (May 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Maybe with more money they'd have spiffier hardware, but I can't say that was a cause of the corruption.




Maybe they should have some kind of server drive where people can donate their own money out of the goodness of their hearts....oh wait.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (May 10, 2006)

That's not really fair, Glassjaw.  The server drive bought the new hardware and the CS accounts help fund the ISP.  No one is getting paid to manage this place full time, and I see a lot of places paying big bucks for a database admin with lower volume systems than ENWorld is.

That said, I do have some expertise in these areas, and I'm certainly willing to volunteer my time and effort to help run this place above and beyond buying a CS account.


----------



## Rackhir (May 10, 2006)

I have a DLT tape library that is just sitting around at my job, that I might be able to talk my boss into donating. Would something like that be helpful or useful for backing things up? It is an older one which only holds I think like 40 gig or so per tape, but does hold 7 tapes.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 10, 2006)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> Maybe they should have some kind of server drive where people can donate their own money out of the goodness of their hearts....oh wait.



 There should be an option for that, probably, not just during drives.

But if someone wants to donate money, they can buy (or extend) an account. Some people have CS accounts that go for many years just to give money to EN World.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Heh.
> 
> I gave what money I could to EN World! It's a great site that I'm happy to help.
> 
> On my massive single digit hourly wage, I can only do so much.




Sounds like my hourly wage....


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 11, 2006)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> That's not really fair, Glassjaw.  The server drive bought the new hardware and the CS accounts help fund the ISP.  No one is getting paid to manage this place full time, and I see a lot of places paying big bucks for a database admin with lower volume systems than ENWorld is.
> 
> That said, I do have some expertise in these areas, and I'm certainly willing to volunteer my time and effort to help run this place above and beyond buying a CS account.




I think that is what Bront was refering to. In RL he's a 3rd shift Data Base Admin. Myself I'm a Software Quality Tester. 
While clear athority would need to be established to avoid the "too many cooks" issues, I'm sure there are technically proficient ENWorlders who would be willing to "donate" hours.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 11, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Sounds like my hourly wage....



 Scary when you look at the price of something (such as the CS accounts) and think, "Wait, that's how many hours I have to work? Hm, well, bills take up so many hours already..." Yeah?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 12, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Scary when you look at the price of something (such as the CS accounts) and think, "Wait, that's how many hours I have to work? Hm, well, bills take up so many hours already..." Yeah?




Yep. At least one is taken care of. The car is paid for in full. Just sent off the last payment!


----------



## Bront (May 12, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I think that is what Bront was refering to. In RL he's a 3rd shift Data Base Admin. Myself I'm a Software Quality Tester.
> While clear athority would need to be established to avoid the "too many cooks" issues, I'm sure there are technically proficient ENWorlders who would be willing to "donate" hours.



I am?  Cool.  I should let my employers know so I can make more money 

I do Batch Application Monitoring, which has little to do with Database Admin.  I have done network admin stuff though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 12, 2006)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yep. At least one is taken care of. The car is paid for in full. Just sent off the last payment!



 Congrats! Now for a house...


----------

